# DRX - Diatreme Resources



## moses (11 July 2007)

DRX has exploded this morning, up over 30% to around 30c on volume. More shares have traded in the first hour this morning than any other day in the last 12 months.


----------



## j4mesa (11 July 2007)

Hi Moses,

This looks interesting for me.
The underwriter for the securities is Martin Place Securities.

The TA incidator is good.
Moses,do you know what is the strike price of the options that expired on October 2007 ? If it is 20 cents, looks cheaper than the heads.
How do you usually get the info of a strike price of such options, been searching but can't find any...


----------



## YELNATS (11 July 2007)

j4mesa said:


> Moses,do you know what is the strike price of the options that expired on October 2007 ? If it is 20 cents, looks cheaper than the heads.
> How do you usually get the info of a strike price of such options, been searching but can't find any...




DRXO options expiry 31/10/2007 exercise price is 25c, as per my internet broker website. regards YN.


----------



## j4mesa (11 July 2007)

thanks Yelnats,
so only the paid broker service got the info about such options exercise price ? does commsec or etrade have it ? I checked ASX website and announcements and they don't have it.......

So the options are more expensive than the heads


----------



## jtb (11 July 2007)

j4mesa said:


> Hi Moses,
> 
> This looks interesting for me.
> The underwriter for the securities is Martin Place Securities.
> ...





J4 - save this link 

http://markets.theage.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=drx&section=securities&submit=Go!


----------



## j4mesa (11 July 2007)

thank you jtb for the links that you have provided.
it is great one....as it contains all securities for the shares


----------



## Uranium (3 August 2007)

Strange i don't see to much discussion on this stock considering the recent gains and news! I believe it has a tight register and that an announcement on assays (11/7/07) said 'available in two weeks'.

From an old Age article in 2005:

"Diatreme chief executive Tony Fawdon, in a briefing to media and analysts, said he believed the approximately 7,000 square kilometres held by his company in the Eucla Basin had the potential to match or better the quality of the Iluka heavy minerals find."

Mr Fawdon believes Diatreme's heavy minerals potential has the potential to make the company a consolidation prospect.

"If we find what we think we are going to find in the basin the big boys are going to be eyeing us off - and they are already talking to us," he said.


----------



## Baggy (1 May 2009)

Has anyone heard about the drill results at Clermont yet? This could possibly be a good find especially with copper on the rebound at the moment. Anyone have any thoughts on this mob.


----------



## Miner (16 June 2009)

Baggy said:


> Has anyone heard about the drill results at Clermont yet? This could possibly be a good find especially with copper on the rebound at the moment. Anyone have any thoughts on this mob.




I visited this thread for the first time after seeing one of its directors has bought  shares of DRX for the worth of million on around 26th May.

It is closely held company with hardly trading.

You may ask how the Director got million shares to buy. Dunno.

The normal volumes are only couple of hundred thousands.

If I can be sneaky with no drill result out, directors purchase suggest something in next one month. Dunno again

To be honest I put small speculative money to buy DRX today at 16 cents thinking if the director can put million then a small chip from me also will shine or drown with him


----------



## ectoplasm (20 January 2010)

Miner said:


> It is closely held company with hardly trading.
> 
> To be honest I put small speculative money to buy DRX today at 16 cents thinking if the director can put million then a small chip from me also will shine or drown with him




I tend to agree Miner, looks to have been consolidating and may just want to go on a run around here...

Daily chart:


----------



## albaby (23 April 2011)

price and volume well up since the 13th of April.The only ann. that I can see is on the 15th one of the directors  increased his holdings by 40m.


----------



## Miner (30 May 2011)

Folks
For those who have not read Intersuisse report published today 30 May.
The recommendation is interestingly bullish.
There are few updates too.
Cheers


----------



## barney (16 November 2011)

Miner said:


> Folks
> For those who have not read Intersuisse report published today 30 May.
> The recommendation is interestingly bullish.
> There are few updates too.
> Cheers




Thought I'd bump your comment above Miner.  DRX up 50% over the past couple of weeks.

It looks very much like leaky boat syndrome, and we could perhaps assume an announcement of the deal with the Chinese might be in the wings.

If the projects they have end up being as large as touted, the SP could end up multiples of its current level, even accounting for the 50% rise off the recent low.

Probably expect a little resistance around the 10 cent mark, but I think a lot of the dead wood has been long cleaned out of this one, and considering the volume has only been modest, the traders could give this a real nudge if they get keen .... we shall see.


----------



## springhill (25 July 2012)

MC - $12m
SP - 3.4c
Shares - 354m
Options - 88m
Cash - $1.1m

*Cyclone Zircon Project (WA)*
The Cyclone Project is located within the northern Eucla Basin, an emerging zircon province of global significance, being 25 kilometres west of the South Australian border and 230 kilometres north of the transcontinental railway. A Definitive Feasibility Study (“DFS”) commenced over the project in early 2012.
During the current quarter, further bulk samples were collected from the Cyclone Deposit for metallurgical testwork along with the completion of infill resource definition drilling.
The Cyclone Deposit has now been drilled at an average line spacing of 125m for the West Strand and 140m for the East Strand, and a number of 25m spaced holes were recently drilled to provide improved edge definition of high grade strandline mineralisation. A review of the resource estimate will be carried out once all assay results are received.

An Institutional roadshow was undertaken to institutions and industry players in the US, London and Hong Kong. With completion of the PFS and entry into the DFS stage, Cyclone is recognised as one of the pre-eminent zircon plays in the world.
Share placements totalling $1.1million to sophisticated and professional investors were negotiated with corporate advisor, Octa Phillip as lead manager. To date, $312,000 has been received in the first allotment (13/07/12) with further funds to be received in the near future. Placements to interests associated with the Company’s largest shareholder and director, Mr Andrew Tsang, will require shareholder approval.

Pre-Feasibility Study - Completed in March 2012
Definitive Feasibility Study - Q4 2013
Project Financing - Q1 2014
Construction & Development - 2014 - 2015
Mining & Production - 2015

The current Cyclone Project financials, based on the PFS are as follows:
Capital Investment (including PFS & DFS) - A$233million
Average Annual Sales Revenue - A$191million
Average Annual Operating Costs - A$88million
Average Annual Tax Payable - A$24million
Average Annual Operating Cash Flow after Tax - A$78million
Payback Period - 2.1 years
IRR - 32%
NPV (10%) Base Case - A$194million


----------



## greggles (11 January 2018)

Diatreme’s Cyclone Zircon Project is one step close to reality today after the company signed agreements with leading mining services company China ENFI Engineering Limited (ENFI) to complete a definitive feasibility study.

ENFI will also assist Diatreme in sourcing project equity investors and product offtakers, together with potential project debt funding.

Looks like the project is firming up, and there could be some value ahead if it gets up off the ground on schedule.

DRX up 1.6c so far today to 3c, an increase of 114.29%.


----------



## greggles (31 January 2018)

I've picked this one for the stock tipping competition.

Diatreme Resources has just completed a private placement to sophisticated investors to raise a total of $490,000 by issuing 24,500,000 shares at 2c. The proceeds from the placement will be used to advance the company's Cyclone Zircon Project DFS and for working capital.

The Cyclone Mineral Resource estimate was updated in January 2017 and is reported as 203 Mt at 2.3% HM (at 1.0% HM cut-off grade), containing 4.70Mt of HM.

Drilling results are due soon and it looks like a mine is probably going to go ahead. It's a bit of a punt but I see a lot of upside here at these levels. There is an emerging Asian silica sand supply deficit and DRX is set to move the Cyclone Zircon Project forward at the right time.


----------



## Country Lad (1 February 2018)

greggles said:


> .....private placement to sophisticated investors




As a possibly irrelevant aside, I wouldn't put too much store in sophisticated investors participating in placements in spekkies.  Years ago my broker thought it would be a good idea to have a function for their registered sophisticated investors.  I wouldn't have tagged many of them as sophisticated or even market smart.


----------



## greggles (1 February 2018)

Country Lad said:


> As a possibly irrelevant aside, I wouldn't put too much store in sophisticated investors participating in placements in spekkies.  Years ago my broker thought it would be a good idea to have a function for their registered sophisticated investors.  I wouldn't have tagged many of them as sophisticated or even market smart.



Agreed. I always thought "sophisticated investors" meant people with a lot of money who are prepared to lose it.


----------



## greggles (20 February 2018)

DRX down 20% today and no apparent reason for the decline. There hasn't been an announcement for a week. Volume was significant at around 7.4 million shares so it wasn't just some kind of aberration.

Bad news around the corner? I hope not, it's my entry in this month's stock tipping competition.


----------



## debtfree (1 December 2020)

Finally, Price and Volume have increased as DRX had struggled to move and stay above 0.014 for about 18 months. 

Looking at the weekly view this seems to be near the start of an upward trend. Will it continue up, only time will tell.

Price targets I'm looking for are between the 0.029 and 0.035 area resulting in returns of 70% to 105%


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 July 2021)

_like many small cap explorers, if at first there is no success, try and try and reposition to where the action is_

Of late, Diatreme maintained its ongoing  focus on advancing development activities and mineral exploration within  Australia, particularly targeting the Cyclone Zircon  Project in Western Australia and, more recently, its emerging *Galalar Silica Project* in North Queensland.



> _Our vision is to become a near-term producer of high purity silica sands for use in growing global solar PV and specialty glass markets_




• Scoping Study production target derived from 2018 JORC Resource ( @ 30.2m total tonnes as at March 2019)
• Planned further drilling in 2021 to expand and upgrade the size of the existing resource, further define mineable reserves and lower the overall _waste to ore _ratio for the project.

*The sand from the Galalar project is some of the world's purest*
• Bulk sample testwork confirms ability to produce premium grade silica product for high end glass & solar panel manufacturing (which demands minimum iron content)
 .... High quality silica product. 109 to 700 Microns Particle size distribution
• Positive results from initial metallurgical testwork by industry specialist, Mineral Technologies
• Solar panel manufacturers feed stock requires >99% purity silica with _low iron,_ less than 100ppm iron oxide levels


----------



## frugal.rock (11 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> more recently, its emerging *Galalar Silica Project* in North Queensland.



Noticed this one probably from HVBB a week ago, but forgot about it. Have noticed it again today, ("oh, that's that silica stock I saw the other day, I found it again...")
Something about silica being popular due to use in chips, or something? Am a bit discombobulated atm.
Not held.


----------



## PetEarwig (31 July 2022)

I have picked DRX for the August monthly comp.

 The company announced last month that they had signed "a strategic partnership with global material solutions provider, SCR-Sibelco N.V., with the potential to rapidly progress the development of the Company’s emerging silica sand projects in Far North Queensland. Under the agreement with a subsidiary of the European based company, Sibelco has become a significant shareholder in Diatreme via a $13.97 million strategic placement, representing a 15% shareholding in Diatreme post-raising."

The chart has also continued to rise since the last posting in April. Friday saw a spike in volume and for the sake of the competition, I'm hoping this might propel the share price throughout the month of August.


----------



## brerwallabi (9 August 2022)

This popped up as a 52 week high looks all blue sky.


----------

